# Peptides not for muscle gain but for well being anti ageing etc



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi guys please please don't shoot me down , I have been reading the stickies and all the fantastic info you have all posted about peptides.

There a very new thing to me and iv gotten a little lost with it all.

can I ask you , which peptides as singles or combined would you promote as suitable for not so much muscle building but anti ageing , fat loss , hair and skin regeneration ?

I'm not looking to rush into this and just would like more info before I spend money I don't have on more gear !

I fear I have a big problem with my elbow ( very painful for months now) so heavy training may be out for some time as I think I might need an operation on it (dr will confirm that soon) so I'm planning hardcore weight loss using cardio and light weight training.

The other thing I'm going to struggle to do is jab more than 2x a day ( hope that's not a big problem ?)

look forward to your replies , all the best !


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

GHRP-2 + Mod-GRF or IPAM + Mod-GRF will definitely help for anti-ageing. 100ml of each per jab is the standard dosing. Two jabs per day should be fine for anti-ageing and keep one of the jabs last thing at night. Make sure you don't eat any carbs/fat for 1 hour before the jabs and 20 mins afterwards.

Peps will also assist with any aches/pains you have. This was the reason I started then last September as I had recently injured my back, which caused sciatica that was very painful when doing any type of leg pressing/squat movement and although I still get the odd twinge the pain a much better. I also had tennis elbow and this has completely disappeared since using the peps.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you that's Almost the perfect answer !!

I think the most realistic number of shots I could do would be 2 a day.

Am I right in thinking with a mix of 2 compound (still not sure which two) at saturation dose you can amplify the maximum pulse of GH to the equivalent of 1.5iu of natural GH.

If that's correct I will benefit from 3iu of forced GH and then my natural pulse in rem sleep ?


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

100ml? :beer:

this is a mistake.. Saturation dose is the common dosage.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

@Pscarb should be able to advise.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ipamorelin & Mod grf 129 at approx 100 mcg.....NOT 100ml.

But read pscarb "Dummies Guide".

I've used them dosing once a day & felt loads better. Don't get cheap Peptides, because that's all they are & you'll need more.

I used Toms & found 80mcg quite enough.


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> Thank you that's Almost the perfect answer !!
> 
> I think the most realistic number of shots I could do would be 2 a day.
> 
> ...


Sorry, that should be 100mcg not 100ml as others have pointed out :wacko:

The amount of GH that is mentioned when using peps is 1.13iu. I'm not too sure exactly where this figure came from but you will be looking at around 1iu per jab so 2iu per day will be enough for anti-ageing. Pscarb has a beginners guide to peps at http://www.teampscarb.co.uk/index.php/the-very-basic-guide-to-ghrpghrh-peptides/, which is definitely worth a look.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Old n fat said:


> Hi guys please please don't shoot me down , I have been reading the stickies and all the fantastic info you have all posted about peptides.
> 
> There a very new thing to me and iv gotten a little lost with it all.
> 
> ...


Anti Ageing affects are seen with 1 pre-bed injection of GHRP/GHRH the best peptide for this would be IPAM/Mod GRF imo due to the lack of sides to raise Prolactin/Cortisol, this will give anti ageing effects.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

thanks guys , I'm slowly learning more each reply I get or read .

If one shot is enough for anti ageing two a day will be just nice then and not to expensive.

Assuming I heal up well and can train heavy again soon (bulk cycle planned) could I continue the 2x shot a day but add extra peps to get more benefits ?

I read one of your articles pscarb and I think I understood that there is a difference between the peps and what each one dose (is that right?) so say purely for example I ad a third pep for a new reaction that would be beneficial ?

Iv found the uk peptides website I will try to find toms now and save it for future use !

Thanks again guys !!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> thanks guys , I'm slowly learning more each reply I get or read .
> 
> If one shot is enough for anti ageing two a day will be just nice then and not to expensive.
> 
> ...


The only way is by joining Datbtrue & make a request.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Old n fat said:


> thanks guys , I'm slowly learning more each reply I get or read .
> 
> If one shot is enough for anti ageing two a day will be just nice then and not to expensive.
> 
> ...


what 3rd peptide are you thinking about?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah ok

Best join that site then !

Sorry pscarb , I saw there was a good few types of pep (. 1st,2nd,3rd gen ?) and wondered if they could be blended even more, I'm Probably wrong .

I know peptides are inconvenient with needing to jab so much if you want the bigger results but your confidence in them is reassuring !!

And I assume if the comparison test you did between companies still holds true and so does quality then it's a financially safer bet than gh because of the mass of counterfeit products ??

Thank you for he help gentlemen , much appreciated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the 1st, 2nd, 3rd generation relates to GHRP peptides so adding extra peptide from a different generation will not increase the pulse as the saturation will remain the same


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> the 1st, 2nd, 3rd generation relates to GHRP peptides so adding extra peptide from a different generation will not increase the pulse as the saturation will remain the same


Gotcha thank you !!

Let's give it a try then


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Placed an order and paid the man , let's see how I get on !!!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok ipam and mod grf should be here tomorrow from Pure peptides uk .

I'm Looking forward to trying this out . Gonna aim For 2 shots a day minimum on a slin pin how many of the lines should I draw up in volume ??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

read the article in my sig (Dummies Guide to Peptides) this will explain everything


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you I knew I had seen it somewhere 

Looking forward to this !!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok peps have arrived , got them from pure peptides .

Mixed perfect with the water no remaining crystals a all .

So easy and safe purchase, arrived perfect !!

Had a shot an hour ago and feel really sleepy , ipam and mod grf, @ saturation dose of both , I was fasted and just eaten !

Let's see how it goes !!


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Update on how I'm finding 3x shots of ipam and mod grf ..

I'm what 8-9 days into these now ?

Feel superb , deffo losing BF , healing very well , joints feel fine !!

Acne from previous cycle changed dramatically , skins less oily and instead of a daily out break , now no new spots just old ones healing up (I'm amazed by this !!)

Sleep is a heavy deep sleep , can sleep undisturbed for hours and hours , wake up refreshed , chilled and sociable ( honestly never had this in my life )

I'm only training cardio and endurance at the moment and although it's subtle I have back some of that vigour I had on cycle or when I was younger ..

Don't be fooled this is subtle , and personal as you might have had to loose you're youth to recognise a small return of it 

Only side that is noticeable is a very dull but almost constant head ache .

I was advised to take aspirin for it and it works temporarily to release it , I believe this is a positive side that could indicate high levels of gh ?

At DR this evening for urine analysis , pre bloods next week . So I'm hoping to start T3 along side the peps and return to training very soon !

All in all if you're reading this and have thought of peps , do t hold back , there affordable, available, and seem to work , yes you need to be organised with refrigeration and a lot of pins a day , but well worth it !!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Glad to hear you are feeling the positive effects. I haven't heard (or experienced) the headache, maybe increase your water intake to see if this helps?


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm taking on more than 3ltrs a day !!

It's very mild and something that I will either learn to live with or will go away in time I'm sure.

It's the mod grf I'm getting it from .

I run out of it the othe day so carried on with just ipam and no headache .

I believe mod grf is a very complex peptide so maybe an element of that raising blood pressure or something ?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Mod-grf + IPAM gives a bigger GH pulse than either pep by themselves so it may be the combination of the two that causes the headaches. If you have been taking 100mcg mod-grf/IPAM try reducing this to 50mcg of each and see if this helps. If the peps are high quality then reducing the dose and slowly increasing to 100mcg can help in avoiding any side effects.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks , I feel to good to do less !

Start my t3 cycling tomorrow (2on2off)

The weight should fall off me now !

Diets in check , hydration good , cardio/endurance constant .....

Im really impressed , makes me wonder if the extra gh I'm

Waiting on is worth it ??


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> Thanks , I feel to good to do less !
> 
> Start my t3 cycling tomorrow (2on2off)
> 
> ...


I thought that T3 is highly catabolic and it's not advised to run it without gear to compensate that effect?


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Old n fat said:


> Thanks , I feel to good to do less !
> 
> Start my t3 cycling tomorrow (2on2off)
> 
> ...


I would always say that less is better. If you get the results you are looking for with 50mcg mod-grf/IPAM then why use 100mcg mod-grf/IPAM + GH? Higher doses won't necessarily produce better results but will produce more side effects.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Good point , I like your style. !

I just really want that potential 3iu or there about's gh a day really , read lots and lots about it and seemed the most frequently use figure for what I want to achieve . Anti ageing , healing , fat loss , skin improvement etc .

The extra gh was so that when I add test at low dose I could really amp up gh to see just what potential it has .

Peps am, pm gh pre wo , test and possibly var later on .

Maybe in another 10 days il see if I need and adjustment , it's a little early yet I feel ..

This sleep is incredible , it's like I have been shot with a tranquilliser dart


----------

